# Dad at 13, Girlfriend is 15



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article2233878.ece

Jesus Christ, he looks like he is a baby himself.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

A guy that dated my sister had a 13 yr at 27,said he got home from baseball camp,told he was going to be a dad.He told me he started crying instantly,knocked her [email protected] could't even imagine


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

haha..sucks to be him

Good luck kid!


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Nightmares....


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Poor kid does not realize how fat and ugly that girl is gonna be LOLOL!!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Why no smoshmorshin?
13 frigging years old..with a kid...Gutter life right there...for HIM and that poor kid.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow.. his girlfriend looks like his mother.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That whole thing is totally pathetic on every level.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Just waiting for someone to post FAIL on this pic.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Ahh, now I see why this made national news, the 13 year old doesn't even look nearly 13! That's crazy.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Once again the Brits set standards for the world to follow, so proud


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Devon Amazon said:


> Once again the Brits set standards for the world to follow, so proud


Naw man, Im sure thats happened here. Hell Im sure its happened moer places.
I know a while back, North of us, they had that Huge Scandal, with that dude Jeff Lunt I think.
He had like 8 wives, from ages liek 14-20 or something...and even had a few kids.

Honestly, some people dont think. They really dont. :shrug:


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

f*cking disgusting. 
people like that should be shot. all they do is waist resources and taxpayers money.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Trigger lover said:


> f*cking disgusting.
> people like that should be shot. all they do is waist resources and taxpayers money.


Easy...

Once this kid leaves school he might work 6 days a week and pay tax for the rest of his days to look after his daughter

Whats wrong with you?

Why "waist" what good have been a decent post with that crap?


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

At least he isnt a single mother,unemployed,with 14 invetro babies. Now that is a pathetic.

This kid still has a shot of making something of himself. Still young with a lot of life ahead of him, at least the gf is still there, and they probably have family to help them. As for the invetro lady, IDK much people who are willing to help a single mother with 14 kids except for taxpayers.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

Their parents should have forced the girl to get an abortion. What a good way to ruin your life.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

8o8P said:


> At least he isnt a single mother,unemployed,with 14 invetro babies. Now that is a pathetic.
> 
> This kid still has a shot of making something of himself. Still young with a lot of life ahead of him, at least the gf is still there, and they probably have family to help them. As for the invetro lady, IDK much people who are willing to help a single mother with 14 kids except for taxpayers.


Agree 100% with that.
And the other post about the abortion, I wouldn't say her life is ruined. 
Chances are these two kids arent going to do the first thing when it comes to parenting. The babys grandparents will do that. It'll just be a happy go lucky fu**ed up family. 
Put it this way, if grandma and grandpa don't take their baby as their own, the child will be taken away. Obviously kids that young will have a challenge providing an income..insurance..ya know, small stuff.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

8o8P said:


> This kid still has a shot of making something of himself. Still young with a lot of life ahead of him, at least the gf is still there, and they probably have family to help them.





> They are living with Penny, Chantelle's jobless dad Steve, 43, and her five brothers in a rented council house in Eastbourne. The family live on benefits. Alfie, who lives on an estate across town with mum Nicola, 43, spends most of his time at the Steadmans' house.


Yup, some family that is.










Also, she looks like a gorg.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

How does that kid even know how to f*ck?


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

fishguy1313 said:


> How does that kid even know how to f*ck?


He's 13!!! You were not thinking about boobies and p*ssy at that age. Those are peak years cause it sucks so bad cause you can't get any!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I was about to say Only In America but then I found out it happened in Britain. <====Fail.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

i bet his friends weregiving him mad props for banging a chick in high school haha. now their prob laughing.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Basically 3 lives down the tubes.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Mattones said:


> i bet his friends weregiving him mad props for banging a chick in high school haha. now their prob laughing.


Have the seen the girl?

I think she fell out the ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down!


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I thought you had to hit puberty before you could reproduce...

He doesn't even look 13


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

fishguy1313 said:


> How does that kid even know how to f*ck?


Playing GTA4.


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

i heard it was the first time he fucked that got her pregnant.. now thats messed up if you ask me. Kid doesn't know how to control it he should've used a rubber


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Does anyone else think this kid looks INCREDIBLY young for even 13?!?!

When I first saw him I would have guessed 8..9..MAYBE 10 years old. Unreal.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Central said:


> Does anyone else think this kid looks INCREDIBLY young for even 13?!?!
> 
> When I first saw him I would have guessed 8..9..MAYBE 10 years old. Unreal.


Indeed


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

thats ma boi


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Not only is the chick ugly as sin, but she also looks much older, if someone had asked me how old I thought she was I would have guessed at least 25.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

JAC said:


> Not only is the chick ugly as sin, but she also looks much older, if someone had asked me how old I thought she was I would have guessed at least 25.


ROFL....


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Mattones said:


> i bet his friends weregiving him mad props for banging a chick in high school haha. now their prob laughing.


At 13, are you even in high school? Probably 7-8th grade.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

PELIGROSO PYGO said:


> i heard it was the first time he fucked that got her pregnant.. now thats messed up if you ask me. Kid doesn't know how to control it *he should've used a rubber*


Do they even make rubbers that small or for that age bracket?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> i heard it was the first time he fucked that got her pregnant.. now thats messed up if you ask me. Kid doesn't know how to control it *he should've used a rubber*


Do they even make rubbers that small or for that age bracket?








[/quote]


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

From E-thugs personal supply


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

> According to the Sun, the girl was sleeping with as many as 8 boys at the time of conception


His voice hasn't broken, he hasn't had his growth spurt, that boy didn't deliver the package.

He might have acquired a nice collection of STDs though.


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

i bet it will be the grandparents who raise the baby.

"not now mum, i'm almost on level 4"


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

that kid has no chance at life. very unlikey anyway,
hes gonna sponge off the state for the rest of his life. 
her family look like scumbags who already are sponging off the state
i hate it when people who are at the bottom of society who dont contribute decide to sh*t out a f*ck ugly kid coz they got nothing better to do.

as i said. needs to get shot.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Trigger lover said:


> that kid has no chance at life. very unlikey anyway,
> hes gonna sponge off the state for the rest of his life.
> her family look like scumbags who already are sponging off the state
> i hate it when people who are at the bottom of society who dont contribute decide to sh*t out a f*ck ugly kid coz they got nothing better to do.
> ...


Gotta share the wealth


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I dont think they saw this book.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

G23.40SW said:


> This kid still has a shot of making something of himself. Still young with a lot of life ahead of him, at least the gf is still there, and they probably have family to help them.





> They are living with Penny, Chantelle's jobless dad Steve, 43, and her five brothers in a rented council house in Eastbourne. The family live on benefits. Alfie, who lives on an estate across town with mum Nicola, 43, spends most of his time at the Steadmans' house.


Yup, some family that is.










Also, she looks like a gorg.









[/quote]

LMFAO!!! so f*cking true.

i just showed my gf and she reckons that the broad got knocked up by someone else, but the kid gets stuck with it.

also...does this story not remind you of something you'd see on "Shameless"? (british tv show)


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Puff said:


> This kid still has a shot of making something of himself. Still young with a lot of life ahead of him, at least the gf is still there, and they probably have family to help them.





> They are living with Penny, Chantelle's jobless dad Steve, 43, and her five brothers in a rented council house in Eastbourne. The family live on benefits. Alfie, who lives on an estate across town with mum Nicola, 43, spends most of his time at the Steadmans' house.


Yup, some family that is.










Also, she looks like a gorg.









[/quote]

LMFAO!!! so f*cking true.

i just showed my gf and she reckons that the broad got knocked up by someone else, but the kid gets stuck with it.

*also...does this story not remind you of something you'd see on "Shameless"? (british tv show)*
[/quote]

Zactly...


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

They live on benefits and have a PS3??? go figure.

Apparently there are 2 or 3 other teen boys saying it could be their kid?????
DNA testing is on it's way OMFG!



G23.40SW said:


> > According to the Sun, the girl was sleeping with as many as 8 boys at the time of conception
> 
> 
> His voice hasn't broken, he hasn't had his growth spurt, that boy didn't deliver the package.
> ...


Damn 8 others!!! Guess she was bored


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

G23.40SW said:


> > According to the Sun, the girl was sleeping with as many as 8 boys at the time of conception
> 
> 
> His voice hasn't broken, he hasn't had his growth spurt, that boy didn't deliver the package.
> ...


Ewww i bet he didnt even touch the sides!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

IMO the baby needs to be adopted out.
The situation is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> IMO the baby needs to be adopted out.
> The situation is beyond ridiculous.


agreed- give everyone a second chance and just adopt the poor kid up instead of f*cking up everyone's lives


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i still say exterminate the fuckers. they are the cockroaches of society.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Kind of ironic, but the movie "Idiocracy" is on TV right now.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Piranha_man said:


> Kind of ironic, but the movie "Idiocracy" is on TV right now.


Great idea for a movie, but just an alright movie.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

You have to look at it this way. We all remember when we were something-teen. How arrogant and ignorant we were to the real world. How little life experience we had, and how much growing we still had to do. I'm not saying a young parent can't raise a child, I'm saying a 13 can't raise one. When you yourself are a kid how the hell are you suppose to teach and mend a baby into an adult over the years. This "dad" is literally going to grow up and learn life side by side with his kid. 
And on another note..the mom, although way too young herself has some nice tits. 
End rant.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

They might look like this under the shirt


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









But she is still too ugly for me to care


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

Agree, her tits look fat


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

matc said:


> Agree, her tits look fat


You do realize that tits are in fact...fat?
Anyways, blocking out her hideous face, they look very nice under that shirt. Someone once said "tig ol' bitties". I would concur.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Central said:


> Agree, her tits look fat


You do realize that tits are in fact...fat?
Anyways, blocking out her hideous face, they look very nice under that shirt. Someone once said "tig ol' bitties". I would concur.
[/quote]


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Boobah said:


> Agree, her tits look fat


You do realize that tits are in fact...fat?
Anyways, blocking out her hideous face, they look very nice under that shirt. Someone once said "tig ol' bitties". I would concur.
[/quote]








[/quote]

Other ideas...

























Also combination of all above.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Her baps are bigger than the kids head.....


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Am I assuming correctly when I think "The Sun" is like "The Star.. or "The Enquirer"... hey maybe on page 5 you can read about them finding Bat Boy??


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

a possible twist

click


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Dude, that kid has it wrong. Everyone knows, get a test to prove its yours. That kid might throw his life away raising someone else's kid.

I do like the end quote "this isn't funny, it's serious"


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

i agree. Kid doesn't even sound like he hit puberty yet. He doesn't even look 13. I feel bad for the baby.


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

THANK GOD ALMIGHTY THE CHILD IS NOT THE CHILD'S









http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/30819938/?GT1=43001


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

brought back from the dead


----------



## AttackFish (May 12, 2008)

Close call.
Kid doesnt even know what income is, at least he's not a daddy.
Good thing, that b*tch is fugly.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)




----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

He still must have been fuggin' her though...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

now as punishment for trying to earn money from this fake story we should cut their benefits by half


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Trigger lover said:


> now as punishment for trying to earn money from this fake story we should cut their benefits by half


Either that or make the little sh*t fugg her again...


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

How many other little kids is she gettin with lol, at least the father is her age, I guess :laugh:

Kid got lucky :nod:


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

Look at him - for all he knows, he probably pissed in her and thought that's how babies were made...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

need_redz said:


> Look at him - for all he knows, he probably pissed in her and thought that's how babies were made...


That's not how babies are made?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Look at him - for all he knows, he probably pissed in her and thought that's how babies were made...


That's not how babies are made?
[/quote]

Of course it is.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

that is just wrong!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ pcrose, nice to see you around... haven't seen you in awhile.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

b_ack51 said:


> View attachment 181064


Hahah back that was perfect.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Piranha_man said:


> View attachment 181064


Hahah back that was perfect.
[/quote]

The Maury Poverich "You're not the dad" gif I have at home. The Fresh Prince was the only appropriate one I had on my work computer.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Look at him - for all he knows, he probably pissed in her and thought that's how babies were made...


That's not how babies are made?
[/quote]

Of course it is.
[/quote]

*Good, that's what I was told. Pee in her butt and she get's pregnant. That's why I pee on her face instead.*

[/quote]


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

fishguy1313 said:


> How does that kid even know how to f*ck?


RAP videos son!









this is the first time i heard about this but thank god it was some bullshit! that is RIDICULOUS!!! when i was 13 i was thinking about girls i dunno about having SEX with them but definitely naked chicks where a plus!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

No0dles said:


> How does that kid even know how to f*ck?


RAP videos son!









this is the first time i heard about this but thank god it was some bullshit! that is RIDICULOUS!!! when i was 13 i was thinking about girls i dunno about having SEX with them but definitely naked chicks where a plus!
[/quote]

also the internet. sh*t back with aol and prodigy I remember waiting on my 14.4k modem to show a boob.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Haha I posted a follow up to the story like a month ago... He's not the babies Daddy... They did the good ole Maury Povich paternity test and alfie is NOT! The father


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

werd so back to playing PS3 then haha and i bet his mom got him condoms for his "stocking stuffer"


----------

